# Question re: local Chapter emails



## shastadazy (May 6, 2008)

Ok, I have a very frustrating situation, and I don't know where else to post this. 

I recently passed my exam(yay) and I selected my "local" chapter.  Now, I'm getting emails from the secretary with chapter info and events.  The emails are coming through without the recipients being blind carbon copied in any way.  So, when I access them from work through webmail, I see 20feet of names and email addresses before I get to the 1 sentence email. My personal email address(and everyone else's) is visible to the other 300 recipients on that list.  

I've tried emailing the sender of these emails to point this out and request that they fix this, but received another email with no change.  I emailed again and explained what I'm seeing and why this is a problem and how she can fix it, but she insists that that's not how they sent the email, and she doesn't know why it's a problem and I should let them know if I want to be removed from their list. 

So.  How do I get through to this person?  I am frustrated, because I WANT the communication, but I want them to be professional and non-invasive and right now, they are very invasive when sent this way, and this is not the professional way to generate a mailing list communication, but she thinks I'm being difficult.  

Anyone have any suggestions?? I don't want to be a whiner, but I've also been getting a lot of excess spam at that email address, and I don't want to be open to getting more, like this.

-Denise L. Laudenberger, CPC


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (May 7, 2008)

It could be that it may be as simple as she does not know how to blind copy recipients. However, this in no way opens you up to spam. She is quite simply sending you an email regarding a chapter event, if you contact me privately I will see if I can help you.


----------



## codegirl0422 (May 7, 2008)

does anyone know how to blind copy recipients when sending emails. I will soon be sending out my chapters email and have not always liked my email address showing and would like to correct this when I start doing the emails.


----------



## Susan (May 7, 2008)

*Blind Copy Emails*

Actually it is quite easy to send blind copy emails.  I do it for everything I send out including funny emails I receive.  

When you are putting your email address in to send out your should see the following areas to put the names in:
     To:
     CC:
    BCC:

If you put everyones email in the BCC you are sending your email out without others seeing who you sent it to.  I use Outlook and it is very easy.

Hope that helps.  Have a great day!


----------



## DCarter (May 19, 2008)

What a great idea!  I have never thought about that.  As our Burlington Vermont local chapter president, I often send emails.  Nobody has ever brought this issue to my attention.  But I can see your point.

I will be blind copying members from now on.

Thank you for bringing this up!
Dawn


----------



## beckiw (May 21, 2008)

I'd be tempted to email everyone on that email list and ask they complain as well.  Once 300 members are complaining, she'll fix it.

Becki


----------



## Deanne N (May 22, 2008)

*Tip for officers*

You should also try to get your officers to set up the announcement through the AAPC website on your local page. It's awesome. Once it's on there you can chose when it sends it automatically to all your members, without the garbage of 100 addresses. The only problem is that it will not send it to people who are members of other chapters who might want to attend your event, so your secretary may want to maintain a short list of those. As the secretary of my local chapter, I don't even bother to send an anouncement until I get the automated one!


----------



## Jannie53 (May 28, 2008)

You can also (at least in outlook) make a group so it is just named AAPC Chapter ________and then select members for that group.  That way not everyone's name is shown.


----------



## emetayer (Jun 11, 2008)

*Bcc In Email*

Depending on the email software that you use, the BCC field _may or may not _already be there. You may have to select view and chose BCC.

Hope this helps.


Susan said:


> Actually it is quite easy to send blind copy emails.  I do it for everything I send out including funny emails I receive.
> 
> When you are putting your email address in to send out your should see the following areas to put the names in:
> To:
> ...


----------



## Franni  (Jun 18, 2008)

shastadazy said:


> Ok, I have a very frustrating situation, and I don't know where else to post this.
> 
> I recently passed my exam(yay) and I selected my "local" chapter.  Now, I'm getting emails from the secretary with chapter info and events.  The emails are coming through without the recipients being blind carbon copied in any way.  So, when I access them from work through webmail, I see 20feet of names and email addresses before I get to the 1 sentence email. My personal email address(and everyone else's) is visible to the other 300 recipients on that list.
> 
> ...


congratulations on passing your test.


----------



## ajudd (Oct 17, 2008)

I have e-mails from our Rochester president, Mike Doyle and I can tell they are sent BCC because the TO is Mike Doyle ... this indicates to me that the sender sent it to himself and everyone else is in the BCC field.

The only thing about creating a Group (in outlook) is that there is a + sign that you can click and that shows the names of everyone who the e-mail was sent to.  We use distribution lists at work and there is always a + sign that you can open and see everyone else that got that same e-mail.

But I can understand how the original poster feels because there are bad things about not using the BCC field -  all those other 300 people now have 300 "new" e-mail addresses.  That opens you up to unsolicited jokes, e-mails about religion and politics, and anyone who hits reply to all rather than just reply!! 
You never know who you are sending an e-mail to and any of those people who may not want others to have their e-mail address.   You never know who is paying attention to the recipients list and "stealing" e-mail addresses - I hate to think people have hidden agendas, but you never know in these days of mailing lists and e-mail addresses and phone numbers being sold to companies for sales reasons.

I get a lot of junk mail from various coding "schools" and I am sure that they have purchased or obtained my address in a sneaky manner - because targeted mail like that means that the sender somehow knows your career path - and how else would they have got that info?


----------



## JEYCPC (May 12, 2009)

I have a related question regarding Local Chapter emails.  I receive too many emails from my locacl chapter and the AAPC referring to the same event. Apparently they are sent from National and then again from the local chapter.  It's only necessary to send me one announcement.  I either put it on my calendar or delete it.  Is there a way to reduce these emails?


----------



## tonamoore (May 14, 2009)

*New Chapter Member*

I recently chose the Loveland Chapter to join and emailed requesting date/time/location for the next meeting. Unfortunately, I have not received a reply. I am working on getting my CPC, do you have to complete the exam before you can attend meetings?


----------



## pamtienter (May 14, 2009)

You don't even have to be a member to attend meetings. Maybe they have the meeting information on the AAPC website? Hopefully someone will get back to you so you don't miss them. 

We open our meetings up to anyone that wants to attend in the hopes that they become a member. As New Member Development Officer, I send out emails to our chapter members but chapter meeting reminders is one that I don't have to because we have the website do it for us. No need for me to duplicate that and fill up in-boxes. I have also created a "distribution list" with the name of our local chapter and it only contains my email address. That is who I send emails to and all the members are blind copied.


----------



## sdeaton (May 14, 2009)

FYI...I believe there is a short blurb in the Local Chapter Handbook about blind copying when you are mass mailing chapter members.  It is recommended.  Our chapter officers began blind copying last summer.

The blind copy instructions are not a "one size fits all" for every Internet Service Provider (ISP) email.  On my AOL, for example, I have no BCC available so I have to put parenthesis around the entire list of names in order to blind copy.  Click on the email help button of your particular ISP to find out how to blind copy.

Also, it would not be advisable to include non-chapter members in your member email grouping.  Try creating a separate "group" or "distribution list" for non-members.


----------



## astrong3 (May 21, 2009)

tonamoore,

No you do not have to be a member to attend your local chapter meetings. The meetings are to educated and inform us on the changes that are going on in our changing, growing field. 

If you have any further questions, I can be reached at astrong27@yahoo.com.

Sincerely,
Ange'l Strong
President, 2009
Sacramento Chapter


----------



## astrong3 (May 21, 2009)

*Blind Copy!*

Susan Ward,

Can the Blind Copy also work on using Yahoo email?

Please let me know.

Thanks,
Ange'l Strong
President, 2009
Sacramento Chapter


----------



## fredabrinson (May 27, 2009)

*Attending Chapter Meetings for non-AAPC members*

Just a little more info regarding the comment of not needing to be a member of AAPC to attend chapter meetings; there is a limit of three times a visitor or guest can attend a chapter meeting without joining.  Prior to the fourth attendance, the visitor would need to join AAPC.

This information can be found in the Local Chapter 2009 Handbook, Chapter 7, bullet 1.  "Non-AAPC members may attend up to three local chapter meetings before becoming a member of the AAPC".

Thanks,
Freda Brinson
Savannah, GA


----------

